# Frederick, MD AC: Many precious bunnies!



## Strongheart (Aug 11, 2008)

***FOR ADOPTION INFORMATION*** contact Patti at [email protected] for an application or  download one, 

http://members.petfinder.com/%7eMD103/FCAC-small-animal-1.pdf

fill it out and fax it to 866-510-4631 or bring it to the shelter. *Out-of-county and out-of-state adoptions welcome but you must come to the shelter.* Thank you for looking to adopt -- rather than supporting the commercial sale of animals. THANK YOU IN ADVANCE FOR YOUR PATIENCE.

*ADOPTION FEE: $50.00 includes spaying/neutering.*

Rabbit adopters will need to purchase a suitable cage, exercise pen and other supplies prior to adoption from a supplier of their choice. We provide a list of veterinarians skilled in rabbit care and ongoing support for new house rabbit caretakers. A rabbit is a wonderful friend. Please adopt.:shock:

*
Spayed or Neutered and Ready to Go!*

*Baby Nanook *born at the shelter on May 1st







NANOOK is a neutered male albino rabbit. His mother Aspen Is a mixed breed but by the looks of her litter the dad was probally a dutch. Nanook was born at the shelter to Aspen on May 1st 2008. The pictures show Nanook from day 1 until today. He is a very sweet boy who loves to play with his siblings and he always wants to snuggle up with his brother Casper. *Nanook has a very sweet personality and loves to snuggle!* 

[line]
*CASPER* born at the shelter on May 1.






*CASPER* is a Neutered male. He is an albino rabbit, his mother Aspen is a mixed breed rabbit but by the looks of her babies it looks like the father was a dutch. Casper was born at Frederick County Animal Control on May 1st 2008. You can see the pictures of him from what he was the first week of his life to today. He is a very sweet rabbit. He has always been a little bit bigger then all of his sibblings. *He loves to play and to be handled. He is a good boy with a sweet personalty!* 

[line]
*GRAHAM*






*Graham* is a wonderful, sweet young mini-lop. He came into the shelter with his siblings, Pepper, Patches, Pumpkin, Polly and Drue. Graham is possibly the father of Polly's babies. 

Graham had horrible urine scald from serious neglect and currently his whole butt is bald and he has scabs all over it from being burned not only by urine but also by hot metal mesh from his cage which no doubt was located in the searing heat. 

He is healdd and much more comfortable now and his faith in humans has not suffered from this. He is just grateful to be well-cared for now and have good hay, fresh water every day, pellets and occasional yummy greens as his tummy permits.

Graham deserves the very best home. He is a handsome mini-lop with subtle himalayan markings. That means a gray nose and ears, a soft, pastel gray and hence, his name Graham. We'd love to see Graham go to his new home and live with another bunny or one of his siblings. He seems to get along with every bunny. He is just glad when he gets to be with nice bunnies and nice people. He is not scheduled to be neutered soon as we are waiting for him to heal up a bit more and then we'll schedule him so check back for updates. 

[line]
*SIENNA*






*Sienna* is just a kid! She is only about 8 or 9 months old. She's a gorgeous tortoise-shell cinnamon rabbit. Her cute little face has little round apple cheek markings and a brown mask over cinnamon colored undercoat. She's a beauty!

Sienna is dainty and relaxed. She has a wound on her right shoulder because she used to be housed with another rabbit who didn't like her. Rabbits should be spayed or neutered to make them more sociable and agreeable and then they can be kept in happy little male/female pairs.

She's such a great rabbit! She's calm and friendly and trusts people. it would be great if she could settle down with a nice neutered husbun and live with a nice family who will treat her with compassion and kindness. Is this your family?

[line]
*PEPPER*






Hi. I'm Pepper. I'm named that because although I'm mostly white with a brown nose and some brown on my paws, I have a few black spots peppered here and there on me too.

I am a young mini-lop and I have just been separated from all my siblings who are also in the shelter. This makes me very lonely to suddenly be all by myself for the first time in my young life. 

I would love to be adopted with one of my siblings, maybe my brother Drue or Graham, or one of my sisters, Patches or Polly. Or I could be adopted as a friend for your rabbit.

Even if you don't have any rabbits, if you are gentle, kind and calm and have time to pay attention to me, I am friendly and sweet and like gentle and sweet people. I don't mind being held but I don't like it when I'm constantly being picked up by young children. They don't understand me at all.

Please consider adopting me so I can be happy and stop being so lonely! 

[line]
*ORION*






*Orion* is a young (about nine months old) mini-rex with honey colored hotot markings and spots on his face in the pattern of the constellation Orion the hunter who happens to have Lepus, the hare, at his feet. 

Orion and Espresso came in together along with their five little babies. Orion is unbelievably calm and mild-mannered. He is the perfect rabbit. He is completely trusting and docile. He loves people and would love to sit with you and watch some nice TV shows. He is a fantastic rabbit! 

[line]
*DRUE*






Hi, I'm Drue, a 6 month old baby mini-lop. I came in with my siblings Polly, Patches, Pumpkin, Pepper, and Graham. I am a really nice calm boy for my breed. I would like to be adopted as a friend for another rabbit or with one of my siblings.

I am a really neat boy and just meticulous with my litter box habits. That's because I'm neutered like rabbits should be and I figure if I am really neat and tidy, then I won't lose any more body parts. So I take it seriously!

I just love people and I want to get attention and have people friends and rabbit friends too. Please come in and meet me! 

[line]
*FROSTY*






*FROSTY* is a sweet, charming little man! He is smallish but not the smallest rabbit in the world, he is handsome and affectionate. He just loves people and wants your attention! HE IS VERY SWEET!!!

Frosty lost his home because an 11 and a 15 year old lost interest in him, and also because the owners didn't know they had to bunny proof their house so he wouldn't chew stuff. Any bunny person knows that! 

Frosty would LOVE to meet a nice female (spayed) rabbit and settle down with a nice, responsible family who will always take care of him and not let him down again. 

[line]
*OREO*






Oreo is a sweet, medium-sized checkered rabbit. She needs to go on a bit of a diet so we'll see to that asap. She is scared being in the shelter and doesn't like the sound of barking dogs. She is housed right next to puppies and small dogs like Beagles though so she's not too thrilled about this. We need to get her out of the shelter asap and into a safe, quiet home where she can thrive and be fed a healthy, low-fat diet. Rabbits should eat mostly hay, about 90% high quality (race horse quality) hay. She's a sweet little mama and we want to get her out of this environment as fast as humanly possible, even if it's just to a foster home where she can stay until adopted.

[line]
WAITING TO BE SPAYED OR NEUTERED -- CAN BE RELEASED TO APPROVED RESCUES

*THELMA & LOUISE*






*Thelma and Louise* are two very young sisters and *very small* (about 3lbs each) bunny rabbits. They are only 5 months old and will be spayed soon, probably in mid-August. As you can see from their video, they are very bonded and close and sweet too. Since they are so young, their little personalities still have a lot of developing to do so you can help out by giving them a home and continue socializing them! 

[line]
*CORNELIUS*






*Cornelius* Bunny is a *very young*, very small agouti (natural-colored) Dutch boy. He is *about 5 months old.* He is *very friendly and loves attention *from people! He begs for attention actually, he loves people and doesn't understand why they aren't all paying lots of attention to him. We try to spoil him whenever we're near him and the rabbit volunteers at the shelter bring him salads and pet him gently and tell him it's ok. He is a wonderful young rabbit. We'll be getting him neutered soon so he can be adopted. Please check back to find out when he's scheduled for this surgery.

[line]
*STRAWBERRY*






*Strawberry* and her sister, *Buttercup*, are both small to medium-sized young white rabbits. Strawberry is almost completely albino but had a few drops of grey on her back. They were scared in this environment and we need to get her out of the shelter asap so she can feel safe. She doesn't like the sound of barking dogs all around her but she can't see any of them. She and her sister sometimes pick on each other when they are especially scared but then they will groom each other to comfort one another. She is a sweet trusting rabbit who just doesn't understand the recent turn of events in her life. Please don't underestimate the sweetness of this rabbit. She is just in the wrong place. She needs to get out of the shelter and into a safe, quiet home even if it's just a foster home until she can be spayed and then adopted. 

*Buttercup*






[line]
*HARVEY AND ROXIE*











*We're just baby dwarf lops*, our dad was a lop and our mom was a dwarf. We are very small and we are not old enough to be spayed or neutered yet though. Check back for updates on us! Thanks!

[line]
BABY MINI LOPS --

We have two litters of baby mini lops too. One born July 4 and one born July 18. The mothers, Polly and Patches, are sisters to Drue and Pepper. We think the dad is Graham. Patches is an orange harlequin marking and Polly looks like Graham.

[line]


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 11, 2008)

Oh my I see 5 I would take if I had room. I will cross my fingers.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Aug 11, 2008)

Strongheart, I hope those treasured little beings find fantastic guardians to love them forever. 

The pictures and descriptions will benefit each bunn needing a home!!

oh my, simply adorable, thanks for posting so others can inquire.


----------



## Strongheart (Aug 13, 2008)

We now have 46 rabbits in the system and possibly more on the way. It is insane. We need to get some of these out!

I have one adoption for Wed. but that's it. PLEASE PASS THE WORD!!!!

We have not euthanized a rabbit in a year! I've gotten them all adopted (50 adoptions!) but this is the acid test! 

If we get in any more we will not have any place to put them and only one foster home left to take a few.

Indoor homes only! We adopt out of county and out of state, you do have to come to the shelter though. 

Thanks.


----------



## chinmom (Aug 13, 2008)

OMG, I desperately want Graham or Pepper...do you think they'd get along with another male? Any idea how much they weigh? Georgie is 13lbs, so I'm a little wary of getting a small rabbit. 

I have a soft spot for lops...:hearts:bunny17:


----------



## Strongheart (Aug 13, 2008)

Is your guy neutered? Graham and Pepper are probably brother and sister. They are both altered and caged together at the shelter now. I will be uploading a new video of them late late tonight. 

They are mini-lops, not French lops. They are very nice rabbits. They both came in with a group of 6 who had all been housed together, including Drue. They are probably about 6-7lbs. I can weigh them tomorrow when I go back but they did not strike me as big.

As long as your guy is neutered, they should probably all get along. I find that most lops (well except for Holland lops) are pretty easy going? These two are because they have been so mistreated. They have urine stains on their feet which will not come off til next shed and Graham's tail is shaved because of the mats he had there.

You are about 4 hours from the shelter. We have a little bunny going home to Morgantown tomorrow though!


----------



## MuttBunny (Aug 15, 2008)

Ugh, I want Graham, Pepper, Cornelius, and Sienna! But I already have three rabbits! (And three ferrets (one is a foster)and two rats and two dogs :?).

How far away will your shelter allow fosters to be? I live in Herndon, VA and I could provide a temporary place for a couple of bunnies while you work on getting your numbers down.


----------



## Strongheart (Aug 15, 2008)

Well Sienna went home last night to Morgantown, WV. Yay! She is my 50th adoption combined for Frederick County Animal Control/Bright Eyes Sanctuary in the last 11 months (since inception of Bright Eyes). I do most adoptions out of FCAC because they are kill (and formerly VERY high kill for bunnies). But I do take overflow from there into Bright Eyes but usually only if they are very sick and need more medical care than FCAC will approve or seem to have temperament problems - which is rare. 

Unfortunately the shelter keeps the rabbits in the small dog and puppy room which means beagles, JRTs, coonhounds, etc. It is a very intimidating experience for the rabbits and usually takes them a month to desensitize to it and only after altering. Some simply cannot and should not be placed in that atmosphere and must go to foster.

All our fosterers are currently within 30 minutes of the shelter.

What kind of dogs do you have?

Herndon is an hour away. If you don't mind driving buns up to the shelter when someone wants to meet them, that's great. I can even meet you halfway. It would only be when your particular rabbit has a pre-approved application for someone to meet them.

When people inquire about rabbits, I try to get them to send in an app right away so I can talk to them on the phone and pre-approve them (or not) because some adopters come great distances like Sienna's adopters. The longest distance adoption so far has been to Staten Island, NY.

Also, Graham and Pepper are in the shelter and are fine. They seem to be getting the most interest and so will probably be adopted within a few weeks. Everyone loves the mini-lops.

We need foster homes for the following bunnies. One of the vets who spays for us is Blue Ridge Vet in Purcellville.

*****

Sonsie - she is waiting to be spayed, she's a sweet girl, 8lbs. She just came in and had 3 warbles. They've been removed and she's doing fine. She is not listed above. Here's her PF link: 
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11647101

Strawberry and Buttercup - they have just been spayed and need to have a quiet, safe atmosphere and some TLC and they will sweeten up quickly. They were formerly cared for very poorly and need to build trust. They have come a long way already in a very short time.

Harvey and Roxie - are too young to be altered at this point (2.5 months). Harvey's testicles haven't descended yet (though they may have this week). They are also a bit skittish partially because they're albino but they also need just some one on one TLC. They are also very small.

Jonquil - she's unspayed as of yet, very friendly, needs to go on a diet. 

Even if you could only take one or two, we provide cages. The shelter is supposed to give fosterers food but they don't for rabbits. However, I can sell you very cheap but high quality hay and food. Local hay bale for $7 (about 40lbs) and 50lb bag of great pellets (Blue Seal Show Hutch Deluxe) for $15.

So let me know what you think! or email me at [email protected]

If we get in one more rabbit, which will no doubt happen soon, we are going to have a problem because then every slot we have, foster and in the shelter will be full. So the next ones to come in will be in great danger and the shelter may finally say 'look we have to kill some of them.' Though so far they have faith in me since that hasn't happened in nearly and year and I am doing so many adoptions, they can't believe it. And these adoptions are VERY HIGH QUALITY. I am selective  and do extensive education, etc. Almost 100% of the adopters have built luxury high rise cube cages for their rabbits and I'm thrilled about that.

Thanks so much for your offer and just let me know if you (or anyone else reading who might be somewhat local as well and interested) think you can help out. Most likely, the only time you'll have to bring the rabbits in is when they're going to go home. And I arrange for bunnysitting for them if you go on vacation.

THANKS!


----------



## TuckerBunz (Aug 24, 2008)

Oh my..there is a few there that I would love to adopt as well. I'm in NC though so I would need to see how far from me you are.



Is Drue still there?


----------



## Strongheart (Aug 24, 2008)

Yes Drue is still there! Pepper, Graham and Sienna have been adopted. Harvey is recovering from an illness and will be at my house in my care for a while and so is Orion. However, the rest are all still up for adoption.

Frosty is probably going to be adopted this week.

We do out of county and out of state adoptions, we've had adopters come from as far as north of Pittsburgh, Staten Island and Morgantown, WV.

For long distance adoptions, and all adoptions actually, screening is done on the phone You can check my references with previous adopters to see that I do describe their personality and traits accurately. I also am upfront about possible problem behaviors and how to resolve them if they become a problem.

Let me know any questions you have about Drue! Thanks!!!


----------



## MuttBunny (Aug 24, 2008)

So does this mean you've got the numbers down? I've been thinking about you and the bunnies!


----------



## TuckerBunz (Aug 24, 2008)

Ok let me talk to my husband about that drive..it's about 6.5 hours away from us. The problem that I'm seeing is how quickly we could get up there  It'd have to be on a day off and next weekend we're having house guests for atleast one day if not the whole weekend up til Labor Day.


----------



## Strongheart (Aug 24, 2008)

Well just let me know what you're thinking, you can email off list too. He might get snatched up by that time, not sure but he's been there a while.

So yea the numbers are down a little bit.

I have to come up with a marketing plan to get Strawberry and Buttercup adopted. I worry that they will linger too long. I don't have much luck getting albinos out so I'll have to be really creative. Stay tuned!

Also, I am getting "spayed" first week of September and will be housebound for two months. So I have a lot of volunteers who will be helping me out but it is going to be tough to manage, esp. for my poor DH.

Let me know what you're thinking about Drue. I'll keep this thread updated with any new adoptions and intakes (please no, not right now!) and also of young ones just newly spayed or neutered.

Cheers.


----------



## woodsygirl (Sep 2, 2008)

Wow, I had no idea you guys had so many rabbits. I used to live in Frederick and had a bunny that looked like Frosty. I just adopted a rabbit from the Howard County Animal Control last week. If I know of anyone looking for a bunny, I'll send them your way.


----------



## Strongheart (Sep 2, 2008)

Yes please do! Who did you adopt from HCAC? I recently reported some in that county who were seized by animal control for neglect. Maybe you adopted one of them?

Frederick has always had a lot of rabbits but maybe not advertised that...and as a result I think a used to get put down a lot. No more...

FROSTY HAS BEEN ADOPTED AND SO HAS PEPPER AND GRAHAM (TOGETHER! YAY!) AND SO HAS SIENNA.

DRUE IS STILL WAITING!!!


----------



## woodsygirl (Sep 3, 2008)

I ended up adopting a lionhead rabbit who was dropped off because the owner became allergic (it's amazing to me how many pets are dropped off for that reason, I adopted a cat from the Frederick Shelter years ago who had the same story....). I did see another rabbit there who was surrendered due to neglect, he was my 2nd choice but he was more fiesty than the one I adopted. They onlyhave 2 left now, I was thinking that perhaps rabbits were not dropped off too often but after seeing your post, I know better now. I know Anne Arundel SPCAhas lots of rabbits on their website as well. 

I'm glad Frosty was adopted (and the others!).


----------



## rmv1983 (Sep 4, 2008)

Frosty came home with me on Tuesday and is doing great. He is testing the waters in his new cage with his girlfriend Snowball  They are quite a rambunctious pair. I'm not sure who is dominate at this point, they keep switching


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Sep 4, 2008)

Oh my Gosh, Frosty reminds me of Katie Poofy Underpants without the petticoat. What a handsome fella. So happy you adopted and he's got flirtation options with your Snowball ! ~ cheers,


----------



## MoeJoe (Sep 14, 2008)

I am in Arlington--can I foster??


----------



## TuckerBunz (Sep 14, 2008)

I submitted an application today for Drue!  I'm so excited! I hope all goes well!!!!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 14, 2008)

TuckerBunz, I hope you get him.ray: He's adorable.

Susan


----------



## Strongheart (Sep 14, 2008)

Well looks like Drue is going to be a tarheel 

MoeJoe -- can we communicate offlist about fostering? My email is in my profile. Thanks!


----------



## Strongheart (May 25, 2009)

The girl who adopted Frosty is trying to rehome him and her female rabbit, whom I bonded him to, on Craig's List in violation of her contract with the shelter!

Please flag her post!

http://baltimore.craigslist.org/pet/1184988289.html

She only adopted the male within the last year and the real reason for her and her father's allergies are the 11 rats which are also in her room but whom she obviously favors over the rabbits!!!

This is the worst possible thing she could do, try to find homes for them on her own when she has absolutely no idea how to conduct an adoption - and that aside, she is violating her contract ILLEGALLY!


----------



## pla725 (May 25, 2009)

The female hotot looks like she had a healing bite wound between eyes. That isn't from overgrooming.


----------



## Strongheart (May 25, 2009)

No it's not from overgrooming and she doesn't take them to a real exotics vet although she's been referred to several.

It's probably a bite wound from an unaltered rabbit of her brother's who she was stupidly trying to bond with them. She told me about it and I said no way can that work!

Please flag her post on CL! as prohibited!


----------



## pla725 (May 25, 2009)

Have you reminded her that she is violating her adoption contract? I have contacted people on CL who said they got their rabbit through a rescue. I reminded them that they have to return the rabbit to that rescue as per their agreement. 

Where did she get the Hotot from?


----------



## Strongheart (May 25, 2009)

The hotot she got at a pet store.


----------



## pla725 (May 25, 2009)

I would send a certified letter regarding the violation. I'm not sure what other legal recourse you might have other than going to the home to get the rabbit or rabbits.

I'm guessing the individual in question also posts on this board. I just saw her earlier adoption post.


----------



## Strongheart (May 25, 2009)

yes she was on this board, where is her post you mention?

she signed a contract giving the shelter the right to go to her premises and remove the animal if she has violated the contract. i can also blacklist her with all the shelters in the state! she keeps getting more and more rats but no she's not rehoming them!


----------



## Pipp (May 25, 2009)

No offense, but I'd rather this board didn't get a one-sided view of what appears to be a dispute between a rescue and adopter. 

This is the thread about this person thinking of rehoming her rabbits. 

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=46294&forum_id=1&jump_to=623395#p623395

I truly believe this is an easy-to-resolve issue with communication, understanding and a little mediation. Coming here to rally the troops to flag a Craigslist post, calling into question this family's honesty about their situation or threats to blackball the person throughout the state won't accomplish anything for the rabbits. 

If the issue is the rescue not having a say in who adopts these rabbits, I'm sure if the person was approached in a non-judgmental and civil manner, she'd have no reason not to agree to let the rescue have a hand either rehoming the rabbits or helping find a workable, non-judgmental solution. 

Your comments about this family border on a personal attack, and while it may be hurtful to the rescue if this person is choosing rats over the bunnies, it is their right. 

Arguments like these don't help the rabbits, nor will it help encourage other people to adopt from rescues, or prevent others in similar situations from 'dumping' rescue rabbits or finding other ways to rehome them rather than returning them to the rescue where they may be vilified for their actions.

Looking at the bright side, this rabbit got a foster home for a year and the rescue got a fee. And you have someone willing to help find another placement. 

Please open up civil lines of communication. I'm sure this can be worked out. 


sas


----------



## pla725 (May 25, 2009)

I'm going to back out of this.


----------



## Strongheart (May 25, 2009)

This is not an issue between an adopter and a rescue, first of all. 

The adopter signed a legally binding contract, with witnesses, with *Frederick County Animal Control, a branch of the Frederick County Government*. She agreed to always house the animals inside, as all animals adopted from there are required to be housed, and she agreed to return the animals should she not be able to keep them. I was in charge of the adoption and still am, the decision to adopt to her was mine to approve or disapprove as an agent of the shelter.

I bonded the rabbits for her at my house. I fostered the one rabbit and took care of him for months at my home and took him to be neutered and rehabilitated him. 

I also emailed her with a multitude of suggestions and solutions over a period of weeks when the problem first came up with her. She did not take a single suggestion. She also promised to keep me in the loop and even I offered to place the rabbits on my rescue website to help her find a home for them which more people would rather do from a reputable rescue who takes them to qualified rabbit vets than from an individual who has little to NO experience in rehoming an animal. God forbid they should end up with a class B dealer. Then I find that she is using various forums to ILLEGALLY try to rehome them without even notifying me.

*She is not within her rights at all* and I beg to differ with you. I have already reported her to that shelter as I will to her own county shelter and another shelter she has adopted from in the past as obviously the contracts these shelters have mean nothing to her. If the owner of this forum has no regard for these legal processes, I can only disagree with it. And note this forum's usefulness (or rather lack of) in the future.


----------



## Pipp (May 26, 2009)

*Strongheart wrote: *


> This is not an issue between an adopter and a rescue, first of all.
> 
> The adopter signed a legally binding contract, with witnesses, with *Frederick County Animal Control, a branch of the Frederick County Government*. She agreed to always house the animals inside, as all animals adopted from there are required to be housed, and she agreed to return the animals should she not be able to keep them. I was in charge of the adoption and still am, the decision to adopt to her was mine to approve or disapprove as an agent of the shelter.
> 
> ...



Of course the rescue is within it's legal right to take the rabbit back, her post stated she would be contacting the rescue and obviously you have been dealing with her, so obviously it deteriorated from there. 

Your posts here were far from civil, what led to that is anybody's guess, but if it's progressed to a battle of wills or a mess of hurt feelings, neither are helping the rabbits (or shedding a great light on the adopter OR the rescue).

You are also well within your rights and obligations to report a seemingly irresponsible adopter to other agencies. You do not have to publicly broadcast this information, however. The rabbits were well cared for, they received proper housing, food and vet care. Her 'crime' is that she doesn't want them anymore. And yes, she has that right. 

Irresponsible? Very possible. Worth a public lynching? No. 

There are a lot of rabbits in serious trouble out there, this time and space can be better spent. 

You lost me and probably most of the members reading this with your last line. I assume you mean that because the forum owner urged you to try and mediate the situation and refrain from personal attacks, that we are now somehow a target. 

I can't imagine anything less helpful for the rabbits. I will strongly urge you to set aside whatever issues you now have with RO and continue posting. The rabbits need every small chance they can get for not only potential homes, but proper care and advocacy. 

They are not combatants. 


sas :tears2:


----------



## Strongheart (May 26, 2009)

LET ME SAY AGAIN------

SHE ADOPTED FROM A 

GOVERNMENT FACILITY

NOT A RESCUE

I am not the one violating my contract and totally disregarding the advice being offered. Nothing deteriorated. I had been communicating with her for weeks and she thanked me over and over and then does whatever she pleases.

But apparently whatever one does, unless you are a rescue or shelter, is just fine with you Pipp!

Good luck with RO!


----------



## Pipp (May 26, 2009)

*Strongheart wrote: *


> LET ME SAY AGAIN------
> 
> SHE ADOPTED FROM A
> 
> ...



This is such a moot point, it only serves to further your attempts to 'fight'. With everybody. 

The only point that matters is that a couple of rabbits need to be re-homed. Whatever agency facilitated the adoption I'm sure would be welcome to either take the rabbits back or have a say in where and how they will be re-homed and see the legal obligation. If the adopter doesn't want the rabbits, she has no reason not to want this to happen. This is such a small potatoes issue. Talk to each other in a civil, non-confrontation manner and there is absolutely no reason to not have this happen. 

Just start over. Find middle ground. Don't bring up the past. If somebody doesn't like Plan A, don't get bent out of shape, move on to Plan B. Maybe Plan A will end up looking better if it's not proving a point. 

When I see attitudes like yours in rescue -- and they are sadly very common -- I'm always afraid that a nose will be cut off to spite a face. I can see either side wanting to keep or seize the rabbits based on hurt feelings. 

Patti, you've re-homed what... 50 rabbits or more this year? That's awesome. But clashes like these are counter-productive. It scares people away. Twenty more rabbits that may have been surrendered somewhere safe will be let loose in a field by others who want to avoid the lynchings and the fights. 

It's just not worth it. 


sas


----------



## Strongheart (May 26, 2009)

It is not a moot point. 

You don't even know the details yet you generalize and make sweeping assumptions. You are anti-rescue anyway, so you are biased.

I won't be checking back to see your reply! 

You know that we disagree on many other points including keeping rabbits outside, but if someone disagrees with you, they're fighting.

Good luck with your forum!


----------



## Pipp (May 26, 2009)

Yes, I should find out more details, I'm not picking sides, and sorry if I appeared to be. I'm siding with the rabbits.

I haven't disagreed with anything you've said. All I've done is ask for civil discourse. 

And on the topic of sweeping assumptions, I've never advocated keeping rabbits outside except under specific conditions: 1) the rabbits are large and can handle the weather, 2) their habitat is completely protected from predators, 3) there is health and welfare supervision, and 4) the alternative is euthanization. 

But again you're just bringing up points as weapons, and none of this helps the rabbits in this topic. 

And most certainly leaving the forum and its potential adopters, donors, volunteers and word-of-mouth supporters could be classified as cutting off your nose to spite your face, but unfortunately the damage being done is to the rabbits. 

But I couldn't and wouldn't say that rescue is better off without you. The job you've done has been tremendous. 

But if you ever do end up not being able to save just one rabbit, if somebunny you want desperately to save gets euthanized in the future, at that time think back on the people you've parted with acrimoniously -- maybe another rescuer, or a fosterer or a member of this forum -- who could have stepped in to help. 

Think very hard about that one rabbit. And ask yourself if it was worth it. 


sas :sad:


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 26, 2009)

*Pipp wrote: *


> Patti, you've re-homed what... 50 rabbits or more this year? That's awesome. But clashes like these are counter-productive. It scares people away. Twenty more rabbits that may have been surrendered somewhere safe will be let loose in a field by others who want to avoid the lynchings and the fights.
> 
> It's just not worth it.
> 
> ...


I hope that Strongheart's name is Patti also and you're not confusing her with me??


----------



## bunnymommyv (May 26, 2009)

I agree with Pipp we need to hear both sides of the story. Who are we to judge anyone without out all the information from both sides. Berating and being condescending to people we don't know not only hurts innocent people but makes people stay away from these forums and rescues because they are afraid the same thing might happen to them. Obviously this person was good enough to be approved to adopt in the first place with such a careful screening process. It's not her fault family members are sick because of the bunny. How do we know for sure that all the things that are being said viciously about this family are even true. How do we know her dad hasn't been tested and her? Until all details are proven I would be very careful about what i post on any of these forums. It might be considered slander.


----------



## SweetSassy (May 26, 2009)

If she didn't want the bunny's and was trying to rehome them, why didn't she just take them back to the place she adopted them from?(shelter/Rescue) Thatwould only make sense. If she broke the contract then she's at fault. I don't blame Strongheart for doing what she/he cando to get them bunnies back. That's what contracts are for. To protect the bunnies futures.


----------

